# General overhaul...ongoing(pix!!!)



## Phatboy

Well I am a new member here, and the way I figure it, I should just lay it all out there.  My wife and I just bought a new home, well new to us.  We hadn't signed the papers for more than 3 hours, and she tore a wall down.(Yes I checked for load bearing, it wasnt)  Im sure we will get some flack for jumping in there and just tearing stuff out, but we know what we want in this space, and the way it was...was not it.

So here are the general pics of our new 7 acres, 3 ponds, and 1200sqft ranch.  We are currently renovating the kitchen, dinning area, and only bath.  A 2nd bath in the master suite will be added later.

If these are the wrong size please let me know.  I know some forums have a size limit and things like that.  These are 800x600.

Here are two panoramics of the front and back.  Click the links, they are sized wierd.

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/phatboydime/frontpanoramic.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/phatboydime/backpanoramic.jpg

Here is a birds eye view of what we got.






Front carport and porch that we arent fond of, but can change later.






So sorry this was longwinded, but I hope you guys/gals can help us along with questions we may have, as well as enjoy a renovation through us without the cost, labor, or frustrations that were gonna have.  All you have to do is wait and we will do the rest.


----------



## Phatboy

Front view





Side workshop, which is also gonna end up as my 67 mustangs home.





Kim standing inside the workshop.  Its much cleaner now.  Yes we are young 24/23 to be exact.


----------



## Phatboy

This is the kitchen before the PO moved out.  Trust me youll see its different now.













That wall had to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phatboy

This was on the other side.





You can sortov see the lack of a wall, and the newfound openness.





Woot open floor plans rock the cat box.


----------



## inspectorD

That's the way to pull up a chair. 
Looks like you are in for the long haul...with plenty of projects,and honey do lists.
Fire away anytime with some questions...everyone loves to help.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

sounds like and looks like you got your hands full but also looks like you are going to have a lot of fun doing. Fire away at those questions, lots of good advice around here.


----------



## Phatboy

Well so far so good.  We ran into a couple of problems today.  First off in one of the pics posted below, you can see that on the double door setup, the left door does not have a header.  The other door does.  I want to tear all that out and rebuild a new proper header above both doors, and open that entire throughway up.  How far should my headers extend past the outermost door frames, or should they stop at the double studs?  Here are more pics.

Almost all the credit for this goes to the wife.  Shes been bustin her *** while Ive been at work.  Enough talk heres the pics!

They pressure washed the workshop.  Its acctually cedar siding so thats gonna stay.  Looks alot better, no?





Took the upper cabinets off the wall, see the grease.  Started taking out the countertop.  Might use that in the workshop.






Better shot of the pure nastyness.  Bonafied dirty right there(no range vent period!!!)





All cabinets, counter tops, sink, and other **** gone...gettin more open eh.


----------



## Phatboy

As you can see the header that is above the other door does not extend to this door even though this is a load bearing wall...Problem #1  install proper header.  That center post area is goin away and that will be a open walkthrough.






Better shot of teh lack of a header.





Anything missin here...oh yeah insulations out.  In the back right you can kinda see where they used to have a window unit A/C.  You can tell by the badly done A/C support that this kitchen didnt always exist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Better shot of the super strong A/C unit support structure.  Im sure I should sister in some good studs here, or should I just replace these all together?


----------



## Phatboy

Hrm lemme think...ITS FRIGGIN BURNING THE WALL...DONT USE IT ANYMORE!





This wall is completely SCREWED, and I dont mean wood screws.  Its separated at the bottom about 3 inches, and the insulation was just open to the ground, not only that they used roofing tin as siding, and it was not sealed at all.  No house wrap, no plastic, nothing.  Problem #2, install house wrap on all walls, floor, and celing.  Rebuild wall outside dinning area, and bathroom.  Replace tin with proper siding and exterior grade ply, and for Gods sake pull the wall back to the house, and secure it.  There was burnt insulation, and animals in here.  This house was a dry winter day from goin up in flames.  






Better shot of the wall that will get replaced.





And that is all for now.  Im off tomorrow and wednesday, much progress to be made.  Its gettin rough measured for new cabinets tomorrow, as well as getting all the remnants of insulation out.  Getting that window out, and starting on the wall to be removed.  What do you think?  Doing pretty good for amateures.  I know the rebuild is what counts.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Phatboy and Kim:
We are all excited about the projects you have brought up; can't wait to get started. 
1. The door header; I understand you are going to make the two doors into one wide opening. You are correct in saying the header should extend to the cripple stud on each side of the opening. The cripple is two studs nailed together with one of them cut down to where the header will rest; usually 81 to 83 inches, depending on the type of frame to be used and your preference. You will also need some short block, studs on top of the header.
2. Yes, the wood burning stove was a hazard. However, it can be reinstalled safely and save you lots of money, if your wood supply is free.
3. The A/C cut out should be replaced completly with new studs.
Keep firing the pictures at us; we love them, it makes it so much easier to answer any questions.
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy

Lots of things happened today.  4 runs to the parish dump, and alot more teardown, and alot more problem discovery.  Thank you for that information Glennjanie.  Very informative, as far as the stove goes, it was too far gone, but I wish we could have kept it.  My real name is Logan JSYK, but I dont mind Phatboy.  Obviously...sorry its late.

The representative(my former step father),  for the cabinet making company stopped by today to take some rough measurements.  Looks like we are going with a natural maple cabinet, with corian countertops.  Most likely the countertops are going to look like a poured concrete, but that could change.  Deffinitly going to have a lazy suzan, and a two door pantry.  We also decided to use a charcoal range hood with an incorporated microwave. They will have a 6inch void at the top where we will be installing some low wattage mood lighting.  Yes kitchens can be sexy and functional at the same time.  He told us that it could be upwards of a 500 dollar difference between finished and unfinished.  We're finishing them ourselves...nuff said.  Here are the pics.

You can see the large hole where this wall separated, and my wifes lovely self.





Found this little guy above the back door behind the insulation.  We accidently killed its eggs, but there are tons of these around so Im sure we didnt hurt the population.





AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh. Clean...much better.  Lots more work to do.





This is what was under the toilet, the doggon thing wasnt even bolted down properly, not to mention they used the tub surround as a trash can.  These people were disgusting.  I wont tell you what we found.


----------



## Phatboy

Attic access.  Its about 1.5ft sq...thats gettin changed.  Stairs goin in.  This was above the tub, which by the way is getting moved.





You can see some of the crappy work here.  The walls for the bathroom were built on top of the subfloor, ok no problem, they are completely inside the outter wall of the house.  Hes loosing half a SQFT of space per linear foot here.  What the heck man.  The carnage from the other wall with the hole, continues behind the outside bathroom walls.  After we get a new header put on the outtermost wall of the house, we will remove all the inside walls, and subfloor, and start over.  Gimmie our space back dangit.





The HVAC unit was installed 2 years ago, and left just like this.  The drain did go out the side of the house, but it leaked on the floor also.  Why would a a/c drain have a P-trap installed?  Is it needed, and can I omit that little token of terror.  It was causing the drip pan inside the unit to over flow.  





And this is how it sat as we left tonight.  Going to town tomorrow to get some lumber, and make another dump run.  Yay...gettin to the time to start building back up.  





Wish us luck.  More pics and progress tomorrow night.  Thanks for watching ''This young couples new house!''  Ahha, I crack me up.


----------



## Phatboy

Today was a good day for progress.  Acctually started rebuilding some of the frame.  I have a migrain so Itll just be mostly pics for tonight.  We decided to demo the outside wall today and replace that.  Most of the day was spent on doing that, and reframing the dining area wall.  My new air nailers are not here yet, so I used 3in wood screws to hold it all together today.  I must have run 150 of them damn things, my drill got a workout, and so did I.  Anyhwo heres pics.

Well we decided to rip down that tin siding, and so we did.





There was 3/4 particle board behind the tin.  You can see about a foot of water damage at the bottom of that.  Kim took that out with a big mallet.





Were going for a very open floor plan as you can see. LOL





From the other side


----------



## Phatboy

This is the original wall and header, if you can call it that...





This is my new header work, its a triple with 2 2x10s and a 2x4 for bracing.  I had to do it that way.  I didnt wanna lap joint the studs, but it was all I could do.  The outside 2x10 was nailed to the outside of the 4x4 posts.  Its rediculously strong trust me.





And...drumrolll..................................here is my handy work.  The window is the same size and height as the one in the kitchen and will center the dinning table.





I have to pick up a low velocity gun tomorrow to set the lower 2x4 onto the slab.  Oh and that bottom one is treated as well.  How does it look?  Kim kicked it and it kicked her back...LOL  It wont wiggle more than a 8th of an inch in any direction.


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Logan and Kim:
The work is looking good! I'm glad you can take it on while you are young, with endless energy; my projects take a lot longer. 
The p-trap is needed on the A/C unit to keep bugs out, although I would have put it outside and used a running trap. It keeps the bugs from camping out in the line and the running trap is smoother for easier cleaning. You can just hook up your shop vac from the outside and give it a big suck; zap the bugs are gone.
Treated wood on the slab is best, you seem to be very well prepared.
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks for the kind words.  We are amateurs for sure, but I work at home depot so Im exposed to alot of great information all day.  My wife bought us a book called  ''The big how-to book''  It has tons of info and pics to look at to make sure your doing the job right.  We have refered to said book alot so far, and Im sure we will continue that trend.

I dont know so much about endless energy.   Im feeling the effects of a 2day straight sprint on the house still today.  It does help though that we can keep pushing ourselves without much worry.  My wife is a driving force behind this storm.

I dont know what a running trap is, but I will research that.  The way our drain is setup it has a 3ft drop from the unit to the ground.  Wouldnt this work like a p-trap, or does it need the down-over-up to retain some water as a blockage for said bugs, and snakes in our case.

I knew treated should go on the slab, and now that I look back I should have put a double stud horizontal under the window.  We are using lightweight aluminum windows though so we should be ok for weight.  

I am going to brace the wall with a diagonal 2x4 running from the top left corner to the bottom right corner.  I have been told this will reduce twisting, just incase another Katrina comes our way.  

We also plan to install hurricane straps on the roof joists, and tie them into the exterior wall headers.  Found out last night that we need to install a larger ridge cap, ours only has a hangover of about 1.5in so rain can blow back into the house, and it has.  We cannot hang any new drywall or anything till this has been corrected.

I also broke the water supply last night while removing the subfloor, that took most of the evening to fix, so no pics today.  Ill get more this evening and post them tonight.  

Logan


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Logan and Kim:
With your condensate line running straight down a 'running trap' will not work; it would be wise to keep the  P-trap. You could replace the first elbow in the trap with a tee and leave the top open so it could be blown out with the vacum cleaner. If you are afraid it will run over on the floor you could use some clear plastic hose in the top of the tee to see when it is overflowing. Install the hose with silicone sealant just like you would use pipe cement. Hang in there my friends.
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy

I think I worded that incorrectly about the condensation line.  It does go from the unit to the ground, but then it also has a 90 that takes it out of the house.  That line is close to parallel with the foundation, it does have a slight down grade to it.  That line is also about 10ft long.  Could I use a running trap on the end that sticks out the house, and eleminate the trap inside the house?

You have been most helpfull my friend.  Ill be sure to keep updateing, even if it is only for you.


----------



## gwliston

Way cool - great progress!  Keep posting your lessons-learned and photos.

'nuther Glenn


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Logan and Kim:
Yes, you certainly can put the running trap on the end of the horizontal line. Its the best place for it, so it can keep insects out. Insects are the number one problem with condensate line blockage.
The running trap is simply a piece of pipe that has a dip in it to catch some water and keep the bugs out.
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy

Well I appologise that I havnt kept you all updated.  Been to busy with the reno to get online.  

The last pics you guy saw was of the header on the wall with the window in the dining room.  Since then we have gotten the following done:

*Ripped out the subfloor in the bath

*Reframed the two walls that make the corner of the house, with proper headers, and a opening with double cripple studs for a 48x48 solid glass window over the tub.

*We purchased the vanity, countertop, undermount sink, and stand up shower.  $690 for all that with a discount coupon, and 6mo no pay, no intrest

*Rebuilt and leveled the subfloor joists in the bath, with a small stepdown to the doorway.

*The bathroom door is getting moved from the wall adjacent to the dinning area into the living room

*We bought the house wrap

*Installed the treated 4x8 sheets on the outside 

Our next step is to rough in the plumbing, and wiring.  We will have one GFCI outlet next to the vanity/sink, and one under the tub surround for the jets.  The shower we bought will only fit through one opening in the entire house, and that is the 48in window we framed in.  LOL. 

Couple questions.

1.  Should we lay down some type of moisture barrier between the subfloor joists and 3/4 planking? 

2.  Should the mount flange for the toilet be on top of, or recessed and flush with, the tiles? 

3.  I have to bring the shower vent out a wall on the side of the house you will see when you drive up.  What could I use to finish this off so it doesnt look like an eyesore on the side of the house?

Thanks you guys have been most helpfull.  BTW I will be posting pics again very soon.


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Logan:
It sounds like you two have been very busy.
1. No, the vapor barrier should not be under the 3/4 subfloor, that would simply trap the moisture in the subfloor and create problems.
2. The toilet should sit on top of the ceramic tile. See if you can find a closed cell foam bowl ring rather than the wax kind. The foam stays resilient and will hold much longer for you.
3. Run the shower vent  up the wall and through the roof (it also vents everything else on the line). You may want to paint the vent as it goes up the wall to match your siding.
Keep up the good work folks, we'll look for you on the next round.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

*3. I have to bring the shower vent out a wall on the side of the house you will see when you drive up. What could I use to finish this off so it doesnt look like an eyesore on the side of the house?*
 I would frame it in and cover it with the same material that's on the house so it blends in.


----------



## Phatboy

Well i figured out that I could bring the main vent up through the dividing wall tween' the shower and tub, into the attic, and out the roof.  So that issue is solved.

I didnt think we should lay down a moisture barrier on teh floor, I just wanted to make sure.  

Thanks.  More updates to follow tomorrow with pics.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Logan and Kim:
Congratlations on properly handling the vent. I'm proud of you for taking the initiative. Good Job!
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy

I just wanted you all to know that I didnt forget about you.  We have been so busy lately between the renovation, the 7 acres to clean up, the volunteer fire dept, and work, we havnt had much time to get online.

I have been taking pics though, and will try to update everyone ASAP.  We have made alot of progress, and are acctually starting to rough in the plumbing now.  The outside walls are all up, furred, and sheeted.  The windows are in.  The subfloor framework is almost finished.  

We are going to be finishing up the plumbing supply and DWV in the next few weeks(have to work on the house on my days off), and then we will be rewiring the room for light switches, lights, and outlets(yes GFCI),  installing the insulation in the walls and subfloor,  3/4 sheeting for the subfloor, and hopefully getting some greenboard up on the walls and ceiling.  Glen you will be happy to know that we are using OSB for the backing for the drywall in the ceiling.  We had to take the backdoor down including the casing to get the shower in, and we still need to frame up the inside bathroom wall, as well as the wall for the a/c unit.

That 48in window came out great, adn really lets alot of light into the area.  Keep checking back periodically and see how were doing.  Were using CPVC for the hot/cold supply lines, and 10-2 wiring for the whole room.

Looks like the walls are going to be a seafoam green color, white ceiling, off white tiled floor, off white counter top, white sink/shower/tub, with brushed nickel fixtures, adn recessed lighting above the shower/tub/toilet, adn a 4 bulb set above the vanity which is also white.  Very clean, and bright.  Think steril.


----------



## Undermount sinks

general overhaul indeed...i can say that both of you are doing a great job! at least i now have ideas on the how-to's. GOOD JOB!

Cheers!


----------



## Phatboy

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh Kay!!!!!!! Finally some progress, we have been workin our butts off on this place and we kept finding problems. We had to replace the ridge cap on the tin roof, as it was leaking because of being to small. We used a 20'' cap so now its working fine. On to the pics.

Here is more of the frameing of the new walls, the diagonal brace is a hurricane brace. That is the NE wall, and happens to be the wall the winds hit during Katrina so we wanted that one strong.







Someone showed up to help, he hung around for a while, and is currently residing in the attic. He will have to go later.






Taking down the north wall, this thing was shoddy at best.






Reframing the north wall. You can see the size of the new window going in above the tub.


----------



## Phatboy

Here is the NE wall all furred and sheeted and one new window installed.  Had to hurry up and do this before the rain came.





Roughing in for the new bathroom door, and getting ready to tear down some more.





More teardown, and you can see some build up in the background.  The subfloor for the bathroom, and the furred and sheeted walls.





Better shot of the wall teardown and rebuild


----------



## Phatboy

Heres two shots of the new north wall and huge window, and the appliances getting roughed in for plumbing.









Outside with the big window, and no im not done here...still needs flashing, house wrap, tape, and siding.









Well whatcha think?  Were getting it done slowly but surely itll get finished.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Well it looks like your moving right along there. And yah beleive it or not you will get done and boy will that feel good.


----------



## inspectorD

I Remember my first house....all that gutting and rebuilding, What your doing.....Brings back all those memories. 

Yup OK I'm over it... , And all those sore bones at the end of the night.

Keep up the good work, and remember those mistakes for the next house. I miss my first house.


----------



## Phatboy

HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FRIGGIN UPDATE.....

my wonderfull not scared to get dirty wife doing something???





The vent later had a 22*el added to make it vertical.  AAV's rock!





We forgot to glue that fitting where the shut off valve is to do the pressure test...You can figure out the rest.  Its fixed now.





Shower valve.


----------



## Phatboy

Kim playing in the celulose insulation.





This stuff sucks the big one.





Nailing down the floor.


----------



## Phatboy

Gettin the land cleared...my paw in law had access to a side hog and he went nuts.


----------



## Phatboy

More land clearing happening.









Back to the house...shower gettin dry fitted...again...for the 6th time.





Shower finally in for good, and tub gettin dryfitted.


----------



## Phatboy

Tub frame done.  woot 





Tubs in...yay





That fitting was a pain in the neck litterally.





South bathroom wall is up.


----------



## Phatboy

That large window adds alot of natural light.





Kim went crazy with the great stuff to add strength.





More frameing..





Top of the A/C closet.


----------



## Phatboy

Kim got bored while I was doing some framing.  Looks like the clearance table at Home Depot!!!





Great, closets done...WRONG, had to tear that out...couldnt get to the filter.





Kim driving the big boy toys.





Spider monkey


----------



## Phatboy

Drywall jack...mans best friend...oh womans too





Panel up!!!





Ghetto, but it worked.





Ceilings done.


----------



## Phatboy

Cool lighting affects, natural, no ps.






my mug with the weapon of the hour.  oh and the walls are going up.





Where we are now.










Oh and I put a 3in finish nail from my air nailer through my thumb...it hit another nail and turned on me...went in the pad, and out the nail...ouch...sorry no pics of that.  Back to work tomorrow, more progress soon.


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Logan and Kim:
Its looking good, keep up the good work.
Keep in mind: nails are supposed to grow out of the fingers, not stick through them. Sorry about your mishap, be careful.
Glenn


----------



## Boston

Ouch!  How old is the paint on those walls--are there serious lead issues to consider?


----------



## ToolGuy

It's just like me to get home from work only to go online and watch more of it, hehe. I'm new 'round here and just want to say "Wow!" You sure know how to tackle a project. 

Congrats on the new house. I'll be hangin' out watching further developements. I just love this stuff!


----------



## inspectorD

Nice pictures on your website, I know the feeling of coming home to post on these sites...but helping out is good for the soul.  Plus you learn a lot from all the great ,knowledgeable folks out there.We can always set up a chair for another.


----------



## Phatboy

Wow, sorry guys even though progress has been slow I've been neglecting my updating.  More pics and stories shortly.

Well we have done alot since the last posting.  I was promoted at work and had lots of training to do.  Im a manager at Home Depot now...go figure.  All the drywall is up, and most of the compounding is done, still have a few spots to do.  The walls have been primered once with Killz2, and are being touched up now.  The can lights are in, as well as the exhaust fan, sconce boxes, GFCI outlets, and light switches.  Its coming along although very slowly.

Entrance, wall on right is south.





South wall





East and North walls





North and West walls with partition, man I loooooooove that window!!


----------



## Phatboy

Next is the West wall and entrance





The faucets for the vanity and tub are the same.





The sconces...one on each side





The 40$ a gallon paint were using...dont mess up





Generally things are coming together, the wife has a job now, and she likes it.  I was promoted and will recieve three raises over the next few months up to around 16.50-17.00 per hour, and I should have more time to work on this. 

Lemme know what you think, and thanks for all the good comments and encouragement.


----------



## ToolGuy

Congrats on the promotion and upcoming pay raises, and same to the wife on her new job. 

The work is looking great. I see a plastic elec. box with Romex wiring and I'm jealous. Here in Chicago, code requires steel boxes and ridgid conduit. What a pain in the butt!  

Don't work to hard over the holidays, and have a Very Merry Christmas! You've earned it.


----------



## Phatboy

Well we got a little more done today.  Didnt have alot of time, but anythings better than nothing.  

got the sconces installed and working, the put a quirky looking light pattern out, but they worked the first time...woot.










Got the pipe put in for the A/C drain that will hook into the vanity drain lines


----------



## Phatboy

Got the OSB and the drywall up on the dining room ceiling, yeah its greenboard in a needless area, but its all we had, and it was sunday so nowhere was open to get plain drywall.















Just a little bit more insulation to put up and we can hang drywall in the dinning room, and kinda get ready to do the kitchen, which we have decided to knock down another exterior wall and rebuild it how we want it.  We also got the house wrap installed outside, and for now didnt cut out the windows, but thatll come.  Things are coming together...we can kinda see the end of all this...

Buying the tile, and everything that goes with that tomorrow, and that project will be happening soon.

Ill keep with the updates as they come...should be painting the b-room some time this week.


----------



## inspectorD

Green board is fine...just may need an extra coat of primer to get the ceiling color to not be to drastic of a difference when you paint it white. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Well your Really rockin lol, it's always nice when you start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Good work


----------



## Phatboy

Well no pics this time, but we did pick up the tile today.  The floor will be tiny 2inch squares in a mottled kakhi color, the tub surround will be matte white, and there will be a few accent tiles on the wall behind the tub.  So far we have the tools, backerboard, and tile.  Still need all the grout, mortar, blah blah.

Ill check back in after the new year...


----------



## ToolGuy

Okay, you roused our expectations. Next to woodworking, tile is my favorite kind of work. Looking forward to it. 

And Happy New Year!


----------



## Phatboy

Picked up the grount, thinset, sealer, cheese cloth, and caulk today.  There is still some work to be done before I can lay tile in there.  Finish the compounding, caulk the corners, clean clean clean clean and clean some more, then paint, wait, repaint, and style the paint, primer and paint the ceiling, and only then can I lay tile.

But we are moving foreward.  Check back after next weekend for more updates.


----------



## Phatboy

Well heres a story for ya, we were talking about getting a hopper gun for spraying the texture, and my father in law said, ''I think my dad had one of those."  So after a few mins he comes out of the shed with a 30 year old texture gun with the fiberglass hopper still intact.  I figured hey its free try it out.  Wouldnt ya know after a good cleaning and some sprucing up, that darn thing sprayed like a champ.

Got the ceiling textured today, orange peel style.





Close up





Kim priming the area





Primered, oops missed a spot


----------



## Phatboy

The final primer done.





Hung more gypsum in the dining room.





Taped and floated just to set the tape, more to be done later.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Phatboy said:


> Well heres a story for ya, we were talking about getting a hopper gun for spraying the texture, and my father in law said, ''I think my dad had one of those."  So after a few mins he comes out of the shed with a 30 year old texture gun with the fiberglass hopper still intact.  I figured hey its free try it out.  Wouldnt ya know after a good cleaning and some sprucing up, that darn thing sprayed like a champ.
> 
> Got the ceiling textured today, orange peel style.
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice job, so hows the neck:D :D


----------



## Phatboy

Teaser of the countertop, floor tile, and wall color.  We didnt have a sample of the countertop when we got the tile, and hoped for the best, and I think we did ok.





Full tile, against the white vanity, the grout lines will be white also.






Oh, and inspector Im not absolutely sure the ceiling in the dining room is going to be white.  We havnt made it that far yet.  The walls are gonna be a rich reddish orange.  We do know that.  Every room will be using color to evoke a mood.  Blue in the bath for tranquility, Red kitchen for excitement and warmth, neutral brownish in the living room for calming(especially with the fireplace were adding).  You get the gist.

The kitchen and dining area will have an industrial contemporary theme, so the ceiling could very well end up black, or dark red.  Dunno yet.

How we doing?

LOL necks ok daryl its only a 9-12, and that gun is a champ.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Good chioce on the tile, you all are coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Quattro

This is a huge project. I don't envy you, but at the same time I'm glad to see a lot of progress! Did you buy the place knowing you'd have to put so much work into it? 

The bathroom is very nice with that large window. I foresee that jet tub getting a lot of use when this is all done!


----------



## ToolGuy

The place is looking great. Haven't made any comments lately cuz that's about all I can say. Except I kinda like the ceiling texture before you painted it, with the greenboard background, looked pretty cool. 

Speaking of color, I'm glad to hear (or read) you're going with rich colors and themes for the different rooms. I can't tell you how many of my clients totally lack any imagination. Paint's are more than just a wall coating.


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks for all the good comments guys.  When we bought the house, we knew what we were going to do, however we did not know what all that would entail.  We just jumped nailgun first and went to town.

Thanks Daryl for agreeing about the tile, we think itll work beautifully.  
Thanks Quattro for the nice comments, we acctually got the window for a very cheap price.  180 dollars almost 80% off
Thanks Toolguy, Ive checked out your site and you to great work, so hearing that were doing a good job from you(and all others) means alot.


----------



## ToolGuy

Oh geeezzz... blush, blush

Thanks. 

I think they should make you Home Depot DIY of the year. Maybe even have you host a show or something.


----------



## inspectorD

What's with the jumpin jack smileeeeeeeee. Someone had to much caffiene. 
Paint it what YOU want..you are in a free country I hope. 
Tiles look great and the colors sound new, now what about that checkered flag for your finish line.


----------



## Phatboy

ToolGuy said:


> Oh geeezzz... blush, blush
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think they should make you Home Depot DIY of the year. Maybe even have you host a show or something.




You know its funny you say that.  There is a show that plays on CCTV up at work called Home Depot TV.  They have DIYers that work with HD on there all the time, but you have to work in Atlanta to get on.


----------



## sonofamike

And I'm wondering if I have the skills to install shelves in my closet.

You go kid!!


----------



## Phatboy

Hey man, I didnt know if I had the skills to do what we are doing.  Just measure three times and cut once.  Remember that and youll be fine.  A warning though.  This is addicting.  First its shelves.  Then its a cabinet here and there, and pretty soon your adding a 900sqft addition for a hottub and a foosball table.  Becarefull with it, this hobby is expensive.


----------



## Phatboy

Got more done today, but Im at a slow point.  Painted the walls in the bathroom, adn this color rocks.  The pics dont do it justice really.  Also got some more drywall up in the dinning room, and taped that.  And there is a pic of our accent tiles.

dinning room





a/c closet getting some sound deadening.  Using 5/8 drywall on that bad boy.





first coat of paint with flash


----------



## Phatboy

first coat of paint no flash, and thats really close to how it looks in person, the sconces will add more light, and if not we are gonna install another can above the vanity.





detail





accent tile





This paint is 40 bux a gallon, and we bought two.  It ended up only taking a 1/2 gallon to do the whole room twice, so now I have some custom color paint that I cant take back.  Wonder what else would look good this color?

Whadda ya think.  Tomorrow we will be screwing down the backerboard for the tile, and getting started on that.


----------



## booft

The cedar siding looks amazing. And for that 67 mustang, what a lucky lucky mate you are! 

I would take that full double open room (without the wall) and just make it one large room if possible.  Maybe a nice rec room!


----------



## Phatboy

Got alot more done today.  Im kinda tired so Ill let the pics do the talkin.

Vanity moved into place, and final paint on the walls dry





Another vanity pic with sconces





Faucets





Kim screwing down the backer board.


----------



## Phatboy

Teaser





backer board done





Prefitting the tile





Most of the tile is set in thinset now, ran outta space on the memory card, but its there.  Most likely not much progress till the weekend.  I work nights.

What do you all think so far?


----------



## Phatboy

booft said:


> The cedar siding looks amazing. And for that 67 mustang, what a lucky lucky mate you are!
> 
> I would take that full double open room (without the wall) and just make it one large room if possible.  Maybe a nice rec room!



Thanks on the siding, Im still debating keeping it or using it somewhere else and making it look even nicer.  The mustang is a sad horse right now, no time to work on it.

Not sure what you mean by your 2nd statement.  Do you mind clarifying it?


----------



## ToolGuy

I was wondering where I left my Husky knife.  

You're right, that color _way _rocks! That bathroom is looking great.


----------



## inspectorD

You and the missus are doing a great job, Hopefully you will inspire others. 
Looks like a finish line up ahead.....


----------



## Phatboy

Finish line for the bathroom maybe, still have to finish the kitchen/dinning room, utility room, living room, master bedroom, add eaves to the house, insulate the attic, blah blah, the list goes on.

We have inspired some others on another website, but seems like there arent a whole lot of people on here, but you guys like it so Ill keep posting.

Thanks.

Toolman, if that husky goes missing, I know where you live...muahahahaha


----------



## Phatboy

Well not alot was happening untill yesterday and today, just setting the tiles, and it still looked the same as the last pics.  Thats why I havnt updated, but I think youll all like this one.  We started about 9am and stopped around 10pm, so deffinitly a full day today.

Yesterday:
Tore out the subfloor in the kitchen.  No idea whatsoever why it was there, other than to make the floors level with one another, but we like the step down so were keeping it.





Shot at the wall...hehehehe





Guess what?





Today:
Yeah baby, does that make you randy, does it?  No, Im not talkin about ''tater, my father inlaw.  The walls coming down sicko.


----------



## Phatboy

Again, with the open floor plan.





The damn header wasnt even sittin on anything, just nailed to the posts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A shot at the socalled sill plate.  LOL...yeah right, we literally kicked this wall down.





New framing.  Purple studs anyone...on sale...$1.65 each, precut to 92 5/8in.


----------



## Phatboy

Kim sanded the rust off and painted the front door same color as bath walls for now.  At least its not rusty and flakeing green.





This side got kicked down too...We have a release of some kind with kickin down walls.





Wheres Walldo?  Oh man, its late.





New framing, with proper headers and sill plates.


----------



## Phatboy

Moved the door 16in to the left and the window 3in to the left.  Front and back doors line up now for better air flowage, and the window allows us to use prebuilt instock corner cabinets instead of custom.  Furring and outside paneling.  Kims gonna go nuts with the great stuff again.






As it set after a 12pack of coke, two pizzas, two bonfires, a pack of smokes, and a 13hour day.





These are goin in the Kitchen for:  Pendulums over the island, cans in the ceiling, hidden accent lighting above the cabinets, and dinning chandelier.  Notice the lack of screw holes...pimp.






Over all it was a good day, and we got alot accomplished.  Ill have more for you tomorrow evening.  Whatcha think.  Im gettin pretty good at this carpenter stuff, eh.


----------



## inspectorD

Wow what a bunch O" work. No wonder you got others motivated.
The only question I have is....whats with the painted studs.
They must sell them that way to keep them stable with the new growth....green material. Took em long enough.
The only other thing I can think of ....are you using the proper coated nails for the PT. If not any nails not treated will react with the copper in the PT...and disappear.
Just makin' sure you know before you cover it with stuff.


----------



## Phatboy

Inspector.  Thanks for the good words.  The painted studs are acctually chemically treated, but not pressure treated.  The pink color is purely for advertising reasons...I mean come on, you walk in the lumber yard, adn there is a bundle of pink studs...your gonna go look at them.  Plus they were less than $2 each, adn precut at 92 5/8in for an easy installation, fit right in.

Yes we are using hot dipped galvanized, and electro galvanized nails everywhere.  All the nails we have used have been like this.  No plain nails, even in the plain wood.  Go figure.

We will be moving in soon...woot!!!


----------



## Hack

Wow!  You're making great progress Phatboy...Looks great!


----------



## inspectorD

Glad to hear it. Some folks skimp on the good stuff, I just saw all that work and didn't want you to have to do more later. 

It's just around the bend now....I can picture it.


----------



## Phatboy

One of the reasons its taking so long is cause were sparing no expense...only the best for our house.  So we have to save for a month or so and then buy materials.

I can picture it too, and its a pretty picture.

Thanks Hack!


----------



## Phatboy

Well all the progress lately has been pretty boring stuff...plumbing and wiring.  This weekend should be a good one for some more exciting stuff, so check back during the week for a new update.


----------



## hondadrv24

I think I'll go to bed now, I'm tired from just reading about all you have done.  keep up the good work it looks great.  can't wait till I start on my basement this summer.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok guys here we go again.

Its been a while and we have been busy lately.  Got lots done, and Ill let the pics do most of the talking.

Started getting the wall out for the new plumbing from the water heater.





Plumbing done.





Can you believe this mess.  Ground connected to neutral, neutral connected to ground.  





Oh yeah and the stove and clothes dryer were running from one breaker...wtf


----------



## Phatboy

Found this little jewel in the attic.





As well as this not so little jewel...there are alot of these spiders up there, and they freak me out every time I get up there.





Wiring, and plumbing roughed in for the kitchen.





Check it out yo.


----------



## Phatboy

Got my dad and wife workin so I took a break.





She is lovely when shes working isnt she...dont answer that!





Found out why the property floods, this is the grey water runoff from the main street in front of the house.  It just dumps hundreds of gallons of water onto my property after a rain...


----------



## Phatboy

cont...





















We have contacted the city and they are coming to inspect the water drainage situation.  Overall were making progress, it just has to go with the flow of money which right now is slow...

2 more payments on the truck...woot.  Thats 400 a month that can go into the house.

How we doing?


----------



## inspectorD

The job looks great, making progress.
Looks like you have someplace to run the yearly mudbogs...I'll bring the quad. 
Good luck with the lowlands, that's a tough one.
Gone....one truck payment. Installed...one backhoe payment.


----------



## Phatboy

Well got a good bit done over the weekend.  Will update the pics tonight.  I had a friend come over and help me hang the 12ft sheets of drywall that we have been walking on for the last two months.  Kim taped and mudded those.  

I also got all the hardibacker installed on all the verticle tile surfaces.  Lemme tell ya, it was a nice site to see the tub surround get boxed in.  It looks so much more like a real bathroom now.  Also, the wire, box, and gfci for the jet motor for the tub ran through conduit behind the shower and tub.

Hopefully over the next week and weekend, we can get the tile installed on all the vertical surfaces, and get all the tile grouted.  Finish up the drywall in the kitchen and dinning room, and get the water heater over in the house.  Install the toilet, shower curtain(for now till we get a door), and acctually use the new bathroom.  Man that feels good to say.  

Ill post pics tonight.  Promise.   What a week.


----------



## Phatboy

Well this isnt a huge update, but its more progress none the less.

Our first dollar of profit, right outta the walls of the house...haha





Got the drywall up in the kitchen, those damn 12ft sheets are huge.





Got the backerboard up in the bathroom on the tub surround, and walls.


----------



## Phatboy

Again...





Acess to the whirlpool tub motor, and gfci...





My fuel pump just went out on my truck, and I have to remove the bed to get to it, so possibly not much progess this week.  We will see...Oh and that bad boy is 300 bucks to replace.


----------



## Phatboy

Well heres the latest.

got the tile in on the bathtub, and behind the toilet.  Not totally done.  Howd I do for my first time laying tile on a vertical surface?

Wow  kinda messy.





what a difference cleaning up makes.  I like it.





Closer.





Other side.


----------



## Phatboy

Wow...no replies yet...dang, and I thought I was doing good...LOL...


----------



## inspectorD

I thought I had said "keep up the good job".
It must have been my inside voice. 
So keep it up, your almost there...enjoyin the tub.

Is that glass tempered over the tub??? 
Please just say yes....


----------



## Phatboy

Well acctually...YES...it is tempered glass...lowE2 also.  

Got some of the tile grouted and man what a difference.  Got the toilet installed, as well as the water running.  

Had a great crawfish boil this weekend so Ill have pics tonight hopefully.


----------



## inspectorD

Glad to see the good stuff going in. Those tubs can get slippery. Keepin it clean. 

Hows that water issue goin in the yard? Buy a boat yet? Or are the district folks going to help with some drainage around there?
Hope it turns out ...


----------



## guyod

I see you left an acess hole for the heater.. why do they have to be so expensive for? they can keep their 300 heater


----------



## inspectorD

I just noticed where you put the tub fill...very nice job with all of it. 
So is it worth it yet?


----------



## ironhat

Ahh to be young, stong and good looking again - well, maybe not "again" so to speak.  I envy you the ability and the opportunity to do a nice job on a place of your own.  So, did you get the kitchen cabinets and finish them yourself?  If not, you might want to consider some practice on other furniture or just practice plywood.  Doing your first work on your cabs could turn a $500 savings into a several thousand dollar heartach.  OTOH, if you're experienced with this work just ignore me.  I forget to ask important things like that sometimes - LOL!!  Keep up the good work.
Chuck

PS.  I'll wait before offering any more of my 'sage advise' on kitchen design.


----------



## Phatboy

Well thanks for the replies you guys.  I was wondering if you guys forgot about me.

At this point there is alot of little stuff going on...stuff like the supply lines for the faucets, tile, shower head, more tile, did I mention that im sick of laying tile.  Next time I design my own room, the tile will be picked out first and the layout built to the size of the tile so I dont have so much damn cutting to do.

I will be finishing up the tile work tomorrow, and hopefully have all that grouted by tomorrow evening.  We do have the cold water running and the vanity and toilet are working.  The shower has a small leak down the extension for the shower head, Ill fix that up tomorrow as well.

Not alot of pics to upload right now, but you guys will like it when I do upload them.  Those brown accent tiles pop like crazy.




As for the kitchen.  We havnt touched it since the last update.  Soon enough we will be back in there.  A little more drywall work to do, and we can texture, and paint...woot.  

We did however get a really good deal on a cooktop range.  4 burner style ceramic without the oven, you know the one I mean.  It retailed for 699, and I picked it up for 175+tax...  Oh the joys of working for Home Depot.


----------



## inspectorD

Sounds like your movin along. ...again. 
 Just think, at least you didn't do any diagonal tiling.


----------



## Phatboy

Here is a small update.  Gots me a damn good deal on a cooktop.  Retail 699 bought for 200.






Shower head





Le Toilette





More tileing


----------



## Phatboy

mmmmmmmmmm good





me and the wife





it was a good day





More updates to come..keep checking back.


----------



## ironhat

I would encourage you to install drawers in many of your under-cabinet areas instead of just shelves behind doors.  We use these for many of our heavy things but not just heavy stuff, either.  In one house we alread had doors so I tore out the shelves and construced low-sided drawers behind the doors.  The doors a bit more of a hassle instead of just using drawer faces but it was still easier to use.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks for the heads up...were waiting to see the design that the cabinet builder is coming up with...We are ready for a 10k or higher bill.  Three walls of cabinets, the shortest being 12ft.  Whew...thats alot of storage, but then again.  I like being in the kitchen............ALOT!


----------



## Phatboy

Ok guys, got alot done this weekend, Im tired, Kim's tired, and were gonna make this short.

The grouting and sealing is almost completed, we left one small area unfinished so we could have a place to kneel and work.  Got more drywall done, and the water heater is ready to be installed.  Got some wiring done for the washer and dryer.  And ate more great crawfish, yum, shrimp to some people.  LOL

Finishing up the tile





And done...well almost.





Oh yay, can you tell its my first time





That looks hella different


----------



## Phatboy

Putting in the bullnose on the step.





And installing the field tiles on the step.





more grout





Thats right, you clean that good...lol, hey she volunteered


----------



## Phatboy

HOLY **** THAT TURNED OUT GOOD.  Sealed.





Kim likes to screw...the drywall up that is.





Again with more screwing





Done for the weekend.


----------



## Phatboy

Someone tell me whats missing here?





So overall a good weekend.  Got the tileing almost finished, still have to grout the step area.  Got alot more drywall up, and found that the PO was seriously sloppy with his wiring, as if I didnt know already.

Hows it coming guys?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Well everthing is sure looking good, sure reminds me of me and the wife redoing our home. Keep it up there is a light at the end of the tunnel beleive it or not.


----------



## Phatboy

Well I can certainly see the light, but the wife, two cats, dog, adn I are going nuts living in a 15x15 room with a bathroom.  I mean the cats are literally going crazy.  They just run in circles around the room.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Phatboy said:


> I mean the cats are literally going crazy.  They just run in circles around the room.


Well there you go, Entertainment after a hard days work


----------



## Phatboy

Well Im burnt out.  We have been busting our asses to get this done, and just keep running into problems.  Today we got the water heater over in the new utility closet, and the flow of the hot water is less than optimal.  

Heres the big one.  If you check a few pages back there was a fitting I mentioned was hard to get to.  It was the drain line for the tub.  Yeah well it leaks like a SOB, and Im going to have to cut a rather large hole in the outside of the house to gain access to it.  Even then I dont know how Im going to be able to fix it.  Everything is glued together.

Oh and the faucet for the tub is meant for a sink, so it takes an hour to fill up the tub.


----------



## Square Eye

Aww now, the frustration level has stopped many improvement projects dead in their tracks. You two have been through so much already, these problems should seem minor in the grand scope of things. You will figure out solutions to your problems and get past them. We're all watching, we're all rooting for you. This has been a VERY popular thread and the work you have done is looking really good. Don't stop now!


----------



## Phatboy

We definitly dont have any intention of stopping now.  No way!!!  I just had to take a step back and look at the big picture.  I did however go look at the correct faucet for the tub...its a whopping 498$  and you still need a 100$ valve set for it.  

I cannot justify paying 600 bucks for a faucet so we will have to find something else that looks just as good.

Thanks for the encouragement, we will prevail.  Its just gonna take some determination, thats all.

Ill keep you all updated, but Im gonna be at work late all this week for training, so no more pics till next Sunday most likely.

Im still stumped about that leaky fitting.


----------



## Phatboy

I havnt had access to the net for a few weeks, so I havnt been able to update, but I finally got a few mins so here goes.  

Bathroom is mostly finished, still need a shower door, but for now we are using a curtain.  Bought the crown and base molding as well as the window caseing.  Tile is all done, and I fixed a leak on one of the fittings below.  Bathroom is just about done.










Had to cut this huge hole in the side of the house to get to a leaky fitting.





The fitting you see in the middle of the pic was leaking and had to get fixed.  PITA!!!


----------



## Phatboy

Started framing in the new utility closet.





Kim starting to lay the tile in the closet so we can install the water heater.









More 40$ a gallon paint.


----------



## Phatboy

Water heater installed and working like a champ.





So the bathroom is close to finished...needs molding, door, some caulking, and some finishing work...WOOHOO

Next we have the granite that will be going in the kitchen.  All 3,000 dollars worth of countertop, but will be worth 6,000 on resale, if we flip this one.





Had some drywall issues in the first bedroom, that we will be using as the media room after this is all done, and we needed some attic access.





All that drywall was no good.


----------



## Phatboy

And we have framing for a new attic door.





And last but not least my badass dog ''Chevy,'' good pic...no...





Im  back on my regular work shift this week, so I can work on the house every day after work.  Hopefully I can keep the updates coming as we will be making much faster progress now that the meticulous crap is done.  OH...we got the measurements for the kitchen cabinets done, and should have a quote by the next update.  So we hope to see you next week on ''He took the deal,'' thanks for watching.  Good night.


----------



## Quattro

The granite countertops making you money? I'd be cautious of that. Your local market will tell you if this is a good investment to make. My guess is, you won't see that kind of return.

However, it's your house and you should do with it what you want! 

Lookin' good.


----------



## handyguys

WOW - I did not read all the post. I read the first few and then jumped to the last and saw your bathroom pictures. My first reaction was WOW. Good job. Keep up the good work. Your house is much more of a project than most homeowners are willing to try. Many would have started with a bulldozer or never started at all.

The Handyguys


----------



## guyod

Bathroom looks great. sucks about the leak. 
is your floor joists just 2x4's on gravel?


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks for the info Quattro, Ill keep that in mind.

Handyguys, I know its alot but you really should read all the meat and potatoes, there are some funny moments, and thanks alot for the good words.

Guyod, thanks about the bathroom.  The leak is now fixed, and the floor joists are 2x4s crossed atop 2x6s atop a concrete slab, or Id have just let'er leak.  The ''gravel'' you saw was acctually celulose insulation we filled the floor cavity with for sound deadening and heat retention purposes.

Update coming soon, with kitchen cabinet plans.


----------



## Phatboy

Update...

Here are the designs for the new Kitchen.  57 linear ft of cabinets, and a whole lot of granite.















Drywall up, needs tape and mud


----------



## LeeW

Wow this looks good, I didn't see it so do you mind if I ask how much do you reckon this is all going to come to?


----------



## Phatboy

Im sorry guys, but I forgot some of the pics for the update.  Ill get them up this evening.

LeeW I dont believe I have said it, but we have less than 10 thousand in the whole project so far.  Somewhere around 7-8 thou.  Our labor cost us nothing but time, and has really built our relationship along with the house.


----------



## inspectorD

So It's been 6 months...not bad, I still remember the old kitchen. 
Movin along is good, and the kitchen sounds nice. 

Lookin for that grand reopening....comming soon.


----------



## LeeW

Sounds like a great project then and very rewarding work. I have always wanted to do something like it myself, maybe I will


----------



## Cheapliquid

let me say i just went through all the pages, looks great man, i'd have pics too of my uncles house that i was supposed to help him fix, but i broke my leg haha. so i'm a homebody not moving much. as for the big plot of land you got, i vote we go mudding.

and yo, you getting any sort of tax breaks on all these home improvements?


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks for reading all of it Cheapliquid.  We did get a few tax breaks, but not much.  Only for the LowE2 glass windows, and the upgraded insulation.  The rest just improved the value of the house.  

I FINALLY GOT A PIC OF ONE OF THE SNAKES.  BRB!

PIX of a badass little snake.  Its 100% Louisiana Water Mocasin.  Extremely poisonous, and deadly up to a few large humans at one time.  If I had been bitten, the house probably wouldnt get finished.  Time for some snake repelent.











And all grown up.


----------



## Cheapliquid

first of many eh?


----------



## Quattro

Oh god, that would seal the deal for me. You've had big lizards, big spiders, and now big snakes. No thanks! I'll stick to my snow and cold 5 months out of the year to keep these things outta my bedroom!


----------



## Phatboy

Ah, its all part of living in the ''Sportsmans Paradise'' 

Only the smaller snake was at my house, the large one was a comparison photo.


Back on the topic.

I hung the towel holder, face towel ring, and tp holder yesterday.  
WE OFFICIALLY MOVED IN...WOOHOO

Ill be finishing up all of the drywall, and taking some pics this week.  

Got the quote for the cabinets and countertop:
57 linear ft of cabinetry, and I forget but alot of granite countertop.  Came out less than 8,000 installed.  Im loving that price.  Gotta love family in the business.


----------



## Phatboy

Well we have been very busy lately but I managed to get some work on the house done.  Got all the extras installed in the bathroom, and put some energy efficient daylight bulbs in the bathroom.





Shower is done





Were starting to get a bunch of crap over there.  Washer and dryer is in for now till we can buy new stackables.  The closet on the left still has to get reframed, and the breaker box rewired.





Got to do alot of taping and mudding done this weekend.  Its almost finished in the kitchen and dinning room.


----------



## Phatboy

Dinning room





Again





I got that 4gang wired up.  YooHoo.





And heres the colors for the kitchen, living room, and trim.  The lighter grey adn red are for the walls, and the dark grey is for molding.


----------



## Phatboy

Primed the corner blocks.  Yes were cheating.






Kim started painting the crown and base.





It flooded the other day, had like 6 mini tornados, and a tree down in our yard.  The water rose another 3inches from this.  It did get in the house just a little in the back bedroom.


----------



## Phatboy

And heres more of our front yard wildlife.










Overall it has been a good couple weeks.  Were staying very busy, and running out of money again.  We will keep going, and hopefully have internet at our house soon, so I can update alot more frequently.  

How we doing.


----------



## inspectorD

Pheonix fossil, burning bush...I remember when colors were red and gray. 
Nice water conservatory you have there....better get a boat.
Nice job, your almost there.


----------



## JulieC

I started reading this thread today, and read it from beginning to end.  Great job so far!  I love all the pics in this thread.  Except the snake ones.  Yeah, I'll keep my snow too, though I know we have snakes as well.  I've never seen one, and my husband has only seen a couple baby ones.  I don't go look for them, they don't come looking for me, and I don't think they are real close to the house (we have 5 acres).  I'll keep reading!


----------



## Phatboy

Hey All,  thanks for the good comments.  We dont have internet acess anymore except for Tuesday night when we go eat dinner at my fathers.  We are making progress, and yes Im taking pics.

I promise to update soon.  With lots of new pics, including my new gas saver set of wheels.


----------



## hondadrv24

let me guess, traded in the truck for a bicycle and a trailer??? hope Home Depot isn't too far of a ride 



ok real guess is some sort of a motorcycle.


----------



## homerepairman

Great remodel that you're doing! Did the water hurt anything in your house?


----------



## pwhoolboom

Awesome job!  Can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## Phatboy

Don't give up on me ya'll.  The water didnt hurt anything, it was a very small amount.  And since we have added a couple flower beds lined with cinder blocks, no more water issues.

Yes I got a motorcycle, Home Depot is 41miles from my house one way, no way in hell Im riding a bicycle that far.

Please bear with me, Im having trouble getting to a computer that I can upload pics on.  Ill take my camera by my mothers house tomorrow, and give you all an update.


----------



## DeviousMe7

Wow - keep up the fantastic work, you have so much enthusiasm and a great sense of humour!  I read your entire thread from start to finish last night.  Can't wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## Phatboy

Well I know I kept you all waiting, but for the most part it was just sanding drywall, adn cleaning up for the last month or so, untill the past week.  Then BAM.  All kinds of progress happened very fast.  I threw a couple in there of the bathroom, just to remind you all what that looks like, the crown is up in there now, adn the base will be up by next weekend, and finish up the caulking, and a few trim parts here and there, and the bath will be done.  

Enough talk... on with the pics.
Pretty much the same as the last time you saw it.





And another.





And then there was mudd.





And then there was texture(had to buy a new gun.  Old one took a dump)  Oh here is a tip for the newbies like me.  Go to your local paint store, and get a 1oz sample of (insert soon to be wall color here), for every three gallons of texture your going to mix.  Add the paint in the texture when your mixing it up.  I used red, and it turned my texture a light pink color like insulation.  That made it so much easier to see its crazy.  This time I am very pleased with the texture of the walls and ceiling.  Just a tip.


----------



## Phatboy

Back to the bathroom, kinda dramatic with the lighting..eh





Again...





again...again...





Trying to pick the wall color for the kitchen...whew was that a long process.


----------



## Phatboy

Picked this one...no flash





no flash





and flash





It took forever to find THIS tile.  Many were close, but this was ''The One''  True spanish ceramic made in Spain.  I have no idea if that is important or not, but ID like to think so.  20x20inches 1.99 a sqft.  And damn its heavy, bought 60 tiles so far and gonna need about that many more.  $669.00 worth.


----------



## Phatboy

Took the time to lay it all out for the design, didnt just wanna throw it down.  Did I mention these are friggin heavy.





Flash with the wall, and ceiling, for comparison.  I simply cannot capture the color of these tiles with a camera.  Ill try again once the lighting is installed.





Got 39 of the 60 installed today, with alot of smoke breaks, a busting headache, and almost pukeing 3 or 4 times...Im sick, It sucks, but the tiles getting done.  1/4 in grout line.


----------



## Phatboy

My new wheels.  02 suzuki intruder volusia 800, got it with 5500 miles on the stock tires, and two oil changes for $3500.  At 52 miles per gallon, and a $16 dollar fillup...You dont see me bitchin.  Plus it has alot of chrome already.  Pix with my wonderfull wife pending.













My help is no good, I did not alter this pic.  My cat really is sleeping on its head.  Feel free to caption this pic, and post back, but lets keep it to one or two, this thread is for my house and others.





Ill try to start updateing more.  The cabinets and countertop should be installed 3 weeks from now, and we have also picked out the wood floor for the living room and master bedroom, but alas I forgot to take a pic of that.  Ill get back to ya.  

What do you think?


----------



## hondadrv24

Wow looking nice, must feel good to be that much closer to the finished progress, keep up the good work.

I love the new bike, so jealous, it looks great and sounds like the previous owner took good care of it.
justin


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks, It feels great.  I cant wait to make the final movie for you guys.  A big walkthrough of the whole deal.

He did, and he barely rode it too.


----------



## inspectorD

You have done so much stuff, you have turned the cat on it's head.
Keep goin, there is a horizon on that bike that needs to be followed...but only when your finished. 
Then you can relax, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## pwhoolboom

That's an awesome bike for a great deal!

House is looking great man...I have the same problem with my bathroom pics...I just can't seem to get pics that truely show the color of my tiles


----------



## Phatboy

ok guys a side note on the "It feels great" quote a few of my posts back.  It also hurts like hell.  Laying those 10lb tiles really gave me a total body workout.  Im sore from head to toe, but its getting done.

Cabinets are being built as we speak, and the granite just came in; in two big ole slabs.  Black Pearl...what a beauty.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok all you HRT groupies.  No pics with this update, but I will do my best to get them up in a day or two.  Floor is finished in the kitchen, grouted, and sealed.  The cabinet installer took some measurements, and I was 3/8 of an inch high on one side of the room.  A 12 foot span.  Not bad for a beginner if I do say so myself.

Cabinets started going in yesterday.  Ive never felt quite like I did all day yesterday.  I was very ready and eager, and didnt sleep much Sunday night.  Then the cabinets showed up, and it was almost surreal.  Like...this isnt happening, but Im looking right at it.  This type of thing never happens for my wife and I, we just usually cannot afford what we want, but anyway.

The installers were a trip, imagine a short chubby guy, running around singing Kelly Clarkson, and Carrie Underwood songs all day.  

We had one hickup.  Two of the cabinets were made 5 inches too long, they are already in process of being cut down and fixed.  They will be installed this evening.

I took lots of pics, and Ill get them up soon. I promise.  OH the new cabinets are beautiful, and Im glad my wife made me stick with the original color we chose.


----------



## Cheapliquid

lol, sounds like a funny installation.  what kind of counter top you putting in? any back splash or anything?


----------



## Phatboy

The countertop will be 3cm black pearl granite with a 4inch backsplash of the same.  Youll have to look through the thread as I dont remember the page, but there is a pic of it in there somewhere.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok guys huge update.  Imma keep the comments short so the pics do the talking.  This was a 8,000 dollar weekend. 

Finally got the bathtub faucet finished up.  Took a while to find one we liked, and got this one from overstock.com for $150 bux.






And more tile layed out and spaced





This one finally got some of the true color of the tiles





NO kidding these three will be the ONLY CUTS IN THE WHOLE ROOM.beginners luck


----------



## Phatboy

Cabinets are coming in.


----------



## Phatboy

the finish on the cabinets





Tigerwood baby...yeah





Inside the drawers are finished also.


----------



## Phatboy




----------



## Phatboy

Kim hugging her new pantry


----------



## Phatboy

still more 





and more





And the crown, simple, effective, I like it.





There were two cabinets that had to be cut down 5 inches, as one of the measurements was off, but overall these are top quality.  Not a drop of puddy anywhere, and the installer did pullups, well one, on them to show me they are strong.

The pics really do not do them justice, they are beautiful.

Our granite was sold, and the one that got in to replace ours was wrong.  So we just went to the yard and picked the one we wanted.  We decided on Brazillian ubatuba that had a hint of blue in it.  It is really something to see.  And I promise Ill show you.  It looks similar to this...only more black, less gold.






So, How we doing?


----------



## hondadrv24

wow, that kitchen looks beautiful.  I like your crown, its simple but definitely makes the cabinets look more finished.  Keep up the good work!!!!
Justin


----------



## Phatboy

Hey guys, I just found out that my wife is pregnant.  Imma be a dad.  Isnt that scary.  I guess I gotta pick it up on the house project eh.


----------



## shan2themax

Congratulations!!!!!!!!Now work faster.... hehe.. j/k... you are doing a great job


----------



## hondadrv24

congrats!!!  being a dad is so much fun.  Yeah you better finish up the areas your at and start working on the nursery


----------



## inspectorD

Congratulations to you, and your wife. 

Get it done now, you won't be getting any rest later.


----------



## Quattro

Congrats! 

I remember JUST finishing our major kitchen remodel before our baby was born. I think I had 2 weeks to spare. We're talking NO sink, NO fridge, and NO stove! We did have a microwave though!

Good luck!


----------



## Phatboy

Well we had a little scare over the weekend about the pregnancy being a "tubal," but we are pretty sure after a bunch of tests that its going to be ok.  Its just a little early to see on ultrasound.

As for the kitchen the granite should be coming today, or tomorrow at the latest.   I cannot wait.  We hand picked this slab, and changed from black pearl to ubatuba, but Im telling you this ubatuba is waaaaaaay different.  Ill have pics ASAP.

Oh and quattro, sink is included, stove is bought, and I have a shop fridge we can use for a while.  Its big enough to keep a months food in, so we should be alright.  Plus we have a microwave, and a used dishwasher.  Were all set.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok people heres the latest.  They came and installed the granite last weekend, and we dropped in the cooktop, sink, and borrowed an old dish washer for now.  With the baby on the way we will have to control our spending on appliances now. 

cabinets all finished up.





again.





again





first piece going in


----------



## Phatboy

love that color





and now with flash





macro





2nd piece


----------



## Phatboy

again closer





Last piece





cutout for sink





that black spot is "black quartz"  supposedly somewhat rare, and we got to keep the cut off part to make a cutting board with.


----------



## Phatboy

whole thing





again





again





cooktop


----------



## Phatboy

sink






I dont have much time today, tell me what you think.


----------



## inspectorD

Cabinets look great, I'm just not a fan of the red,,,sorry. 
What are you doing for trim? Backsplash?
Keep it up, those kids come fast.


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks Inspector.  The red looks much more rich, and alot less vibrant in person, but to each his own...we like it.

These pics look like crap, I used photobucket to resize them, and they got muddy.  Ill resize with photoshop later and repost them.


----------



## inspectorD

I'm sure it looks great in person, and you did a really nice job picking that kitchen. It's like seeing a picture of the Grand canyon....does nothing compared to actually seeing it in real life.

Keep on postin.


----------



## Blue Jay

Sure do miss the updates on your project, just wondering how it has been going?


----------



## Phatboy

sorry everyone.  We have been really busy with the pregnancy, hurrican Gustav, adn working on the house.  We got hit with alot all at once.  Im going to be doing alot of work this weekend, adn I have my own internet service now, so the updates will start rolling in again.

Thanks for sticking with me, and for all the great comments.  Drywall, and frame work on the agenda for this weekend.  In the living room.


----------



## inspectorD

Your doing great, no need to apologize. 
I remember my first fixer upper, lots of work and my wife was'nt even prego yet. 
We just like what you have done and need our fix from time to time. Those DIY TV shows have nothin compared to you.


----------



## Phatboy

I just realized I have had over 8 thousand views to this thread.  Wow, that is my highest number of views ever for any forum, adn Im on alot of forums.  Cats, Dogs, Truck, Car, Bike, House, Fishing, Hunting, Airbrushing...the list goes on.

OK, well it took a long time but I finally got a weekend to do some work on the house.  I installed a cheap kitchen faucet just to get us by, it was 12 bux, so no pics of that.  Got the freebie dishwaser installed, just to get us by, again no pics of that.  BUT, I did finish the drywall in the living room, taped, mudded, floated, and textured all that...Woot.  

This thing is coming along.  This week I hope to primer the walls and ceiling, and be ready for paint by this weekend, and speaking of paint that starts us off with the pics. 

Here is the color we chose for the living room walls.  I know its hard to really picture the color but its very nice...called ''Trenchcoat Kakhi.''





One of my employees was replacing the carpet in his living room with bamboo hardwood, so I helped him rip out the carpet for the fee of keeping it.  Carpet is basically in perfect condition, and will be going in the babys room.  





This is the texture the ceiling got.  Particles from a speck up to 1/4 inch.





This is the texture the walls got.  Particles from a speck up to 1/8th inch.  I also caulked the corners to round them off and stave off any future cracking from movement during our reduculously hot summers.


----------



## Phatboy

And for the walls, man Im tellin ya, tinting the texture with a color really helps keep it even.  Im not great at that yet, but the color really helps alot.  




















Oh btw, wife is 11 weeks today.  Pregnancy is going as normal...Woot.  

What you guys think?  Wood floor should be done in the living room by the end of next month.  I cant friggin wait.


----------



## hondadrv24

looking great.  Glad to see the hurricanes haven't flooded you out and things are coming along smoothly.  Congrats to your wife, mine is 19 weeks this week. get ready before you know it the kid will be here and then will be 1 already.  get your house work done now it gets much harder to do when you have a kid who wants to play with ya


----------



## inspectorD

Get it done before the child arrives, and all that dust and offgassing starts.eww. 
And an uh-oh on your house renovations. Sorry to say, but you should not have the electrical panel inside a closet. 

They worry about starting fires in a closet with all those clothes packed in there.
As SGT, Schultz says..."I see nothing"...  (That was my generation)


----------



## Phatboy

Well acctually clothes arent goin in that closet.  Just the vacume, carpet cleaner, and items like that.  Oh, and the babys not due till Aprill so we still have ''some'' time.


----------



## Phatboy

Hey guys, not really an update on the house, all Ive managed to get done this week is paint the ceiling in the living room, but I did get this done.

I modeled the current house, and the way we want it done when complete for you to see.  Check it out, adn tell me what you think.

This is the way we want it...Mostly anyway, there will be eceptions.





Both Houses, for the difference.





Even though it doesnt look like it, they are to scale, and we will gain alot of floor space.





What do you think?


----------



## inspectorD

You are ambitious!! 
Check with a local realtor to see what kind of return on investment you will get.
Sometimes it is easier and cheaper to buy a new larger house, then sit back and enjoy your life. 

But I like the drawings.


----------



## Phatboy

Yeah we are ambitious.  We are going to have home depot do the roofing though, and Im going to build the dormers.  I think.  Maybe...well see.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok, people, at this very moment, I am staining some pine white wood that will be the casing for the archway of the wall removed in the master bedroom.

I also am going to be able to purchase two 3x6ft LowE2 glass windows from work for 50$, and those are going in the master as well.

I will be back later with some updates.


----------



## Phatboy

Well alot has happened since the last time we updated the thread. living room is almost done, although I dont have pics of that at this time.  Maybe later.  Anyway onto the recent progress.

Here is the color we chose for the living room, it is painted now, ill get pics of that later.





Oh...heres one, dont mind the junk everywhere, were living through a renovation here.





This is the babys room





another.


----------



## Phatboy

Yet another wall that had to come down.





Other side.





Woot





Again.


----------



## Phatboy

Another.





And...........one more





Done





This wood will case in the archway.


----------



## Phatboy

It will be stained a wallnut color to match our bedroom set.





the stain.





the two boards on the left have 2 coats, the right ones have only one.  Two is the trick.





this guy was just about to piss me off.


----------



## Phatboy

New kitchen chandalier, on sale at work 60 bucks.






Yep thats 3/4 inch particle board used as a wall covering, and yes it has water damage, this was replaced with good drywall.





Carpet sample, we decided not to install a 3200$ maple floor with a baby coming.  Carpet for the whole rest of the house comes to 1200 bucks.





That vinyl had to go.  It wasnt even glued down.


----------



## Phatboy

Rolled it up.  Smelled like insect spray underneath.





bad spot on the wall, where an old a/c used to be.





Mouse hole





Another mouse hole.


----------



## Phatboy

Reworking a bunch of holes.





More.





Last one.





Guess friggin what...yep another snake.  I almost stepped on this one coming out my front door.  Bout 10 inches long.  That is a peice of carpet tack strip next to it.  Yes, its highly poisonous, yes it will kill you, yes i killed it, and then fed it to an ant bed.


----------



## Phatboy

So comments/suggestions, lemme hear it.  Ill be back with more living room pics later.


----------



## inspectorD

Move outta there, lions and tigers and bears oh my. 

Looks like a reptilian farm over there.  And what about that useless snake not eating those darn mice.

The project is lookin good, keep it up, your going to be busier soon. 

You need a good dog too, one that pays attention. No snakes in baby's bed.


----------



## GabeT

Great job Phatboy, I just finished reading all 21 pages of your post and I wanna run to Home Depot and pick up some materials for my own reno. Hope to see more updates soon. BTW, what program are you using to do your drawings of your house?


----------



## Phatboy

Thanks guys.  Just got done with some painting, and they are coming to install the carpet tomorrow.  Will have updates this weekend.

GabeT the program is called Sketchup.  Its made by google.  Its a freeware program with all kinds of tutorials on youtube, adn its really easy to learn.  Check it out here.  http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## sutcac

Wow, what a story!  It's comforting to know there are people out there as crazy as my wife and I.    Just joined here, will be posting pics of our 3 year project.


----------



## Phatboy

Ok well, to start things off I got the ceiling textured in the bedroom.




Closer look at the texture




Texture in the media room, remember the huge hole in the ceiling, from the bad drywall?




Closer, yes I sprayed the fan, no its not staying.


----------



## Phatboy

Texture on the walls, and finished up the fix on that bad spot.




Media room wall textured.




Got the living room painted




Same goes for the media room


----------



## Phatboy

Another, this will eventually be a hallway.




And the last wall in there.




Gonna be the babys room.  Right before carpet went down.




Painted the master


----------



## Phatboy

And then there was padding...woot




More...hey, Kim snuck in that one.  Isnt she cute with her pregnant self.




CARPET!!!!!!!!!!!!OH, and paint in the master.




moar...


----------



## Phatboy

moar...moar




moar...moar...moar, yes I know its more, but this is teh innerwebz.






I have to resize a whole lot more pics, so check back in a little while.


----------



## inspectorD

Busy, busy ,busy and busy.
Great to see you movin along and the wife too.
A little trim to finish and you'll be movin in  in no time at all.

Good luck.


----------



## Phatboy

inspectorD said:


> you'll be movin in  in no time at all.
> 
> Good luck.



If you MUST know, and you do, we have been living in the house since the bathroom was completed enough to use.  Didnt have a choice, we had just enough clothes to get through a week, and ate out every meal.  We just moved the bed and clothes to a room we werent working in, and worked our asses off to get it moveinable.


----------



## boarderx

Ahh, you left me hanging! I was expecting another 3 months worth of pics and you stopped posting here last December. Damn you! 

Great work. It *almost* motivated me enough to try renovating some areas of my house all by myself. I lack the skills though. I probably have as much knowledge as you have in your pinky finger. Trying o learn though.


----------



## Phatboy

WOW, well I am truely sorry for leaving everyone hanging.  I will try and get some completed pics this week.  I have not been around as I lost my job, and have been working very hard so as not to loose what we worked so hard for.

The baby was born March 31, 09.  Ryleigh Ann.  She was 21.5 inches and 8lbs 12oz.

Really sorry, Ill pic it back up soon.


----------



## Blue Jay

Sorry to hear of the job especially with the new family member. But still Looking forward to hear of your progress on the house.


----------



## spec_j

hey im new to the site and was wondering if anyone has seen or heard how things are going on this. I just started reading it today, and WOW it looks great. Congrats on the new baby, and sorry to hear about the job. Hang in there and let us know whats going on!!


PS. I know i kinda brought this up from the dead, but inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## granite-girl

Gosh-
Hope you got a good deal on that place.  The property alone looks wonderful & worth whatever money you paid.  That - I'm sure is why you took on such a project house.
Good Luck!


----------



## Phatboy

Well people.  I am truely sorry.  I said I would update and a year and a half later I havnt done it.  We have done a metric 5 tons of work since my last update, and you guys seriously need some update pics.  I promise I will get the house all cleaned up and post some pics of its current condition.

Ryleigh is now 20 months old, and talking up a storm, shes also going to be a supermodel, shes cute as a button and nearly 3ft tall at 20 months.

Wife and I have had some rough places to get through in our life, but so far we are doing ok, nearly gave it all up last summer, but we pulled through.  

We are both in college now full time via the Post 9/11 GI Bill.  The Army acctually pays us to go to school.  And, I gained 50 lbs..great.  Got a different much more powerful truck, got her a new vehicle, the bike will be customized this spring, and the mustang now has a 450hp 331 stroker awaiting installation.  

I also built my first piece of real furniture.  It is a stand and canopy for my huge saltwater fish tank.  I will make a seperate thread about that, and post lots of pics there for you all to drool over.  I am quite happy with the way it turned out.

Update soon. I promise!!  Granite girl we payed 80k for everything before the reno started.


----------



## debraanne

Looking forward to seeing the progress.
Glad to hear things are working out for you and your family.


----------



## joecaption

Looks like it may be a slab home. No sheathing should ever be within 6" of the ground or waters going to rot out the bottom plates, sheathing mold up the insulation and come inside the home. There should have been at least one row of block before the walls were built.
French drains and gutters would sure help.


----------



## crackur

Sorry to hear about your recent problems but you did an awesome job. I respect the hard work! 

Good luck, can't wait to see the never ending finished product.


----------

